# General > Events, field trips and gatherings >  ADA contest results are in.

## ryuken168

The International Aquatic Plants Layout Contest
I just received a letter of my results a few days ago.
Here is a link to the results of the top 500 that will be publish in the ADA booklet.

http://www.adana.co.jp/pdf/top500.pdf

Congratulations to all that made it on the list. [ :Grin: ] 
There were a total of 673 applications (616 applicants) from 22 countries for this year's contest.

Ken

----------


## zmzfam

COngratulations!

looks like 2 from SG made it, No 50 and 342.

CLAP! CLAP! CLAP!

----------


## jacian

Ken, congrats for your 10th ranking.  :Smile:

----------


## juggler

Jacian: Is that you at no. 44? Congrats! You are representing USA?  :Smile:

----------


## Simon

LOL... Jacian, when u get your green card [ :Grin: ] 

anyway, Congrats to all winners, especially those from SG

----------


## vinz

Congrats to all who made it!

----------


## ryuken168

Congratulations Jacian for placing top 3 USA entries.
I was aiming for 500th place so I can get my tank published not thinking I will place that well.
Next up will be the AQ &amp;amp; AGA contest coming up soon.

----------


## Simon

ryuken, thats provided jacian is from USA in the first place [ :Grin: ]

----------


## jacian

I think it is due to they get the entries from AGA, thus assuming we are from USA. Lee Heng Soon (Rank 75) should be another one from Singapore too. Else maybe there is another Jacian Ho from US.  :Smile: 

I wonder do ADA send my booklet to US instead of Singapore.  :Sad:

----------


## juggler

You mean all those AGA entries automatically get entered for ADA?

----------


## jacian

We receive an email from ADA seeking our permission to use the picture from AGA to enter the ADA contest. 

There was a discussion on this at AquaBotonic

----------


## Alfa Low

Hope to share some pics of award winning tanks in ADA 2003 contest with you guys......


World ranking no 5


World ranking no 27


World ranking no 39


World ranking no 129
All pics above courtesy an-aquarium.com.


World ranking no 326 (Taiwan)

----------

